# I found one!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aaawwww, poor guy. He is very pretty and very big. If you decide to get him, I wish you luck. I like the name Sherman because he reminds me of a Sherman tank.


----------



## Hillviewfarm (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice 
hes so cute


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

Aww, thats terrible. I don't understand how people can do that kind of thing. :-( He sounds like he's a good horse though. Have you met him in person yet? I have no idea for a name though, I'm terrible at naming.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I havent met the person but I am planning them soon, meaning with in a week or so. I think people are stupid for treating there horses that way...sigh...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

awwwww, he's so cute.
i have 3 suggested names: clate, georgy, and cork. 

p.s im not the best at names lol


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

I like "Duke" for a name (its royalty! LOL), My daughter says "Toby"!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Panzer. Because I like the tank idea hahah


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I love that name Duke!! ......to bad I have a saddlebred named duke. Haha! 
I like the tank Idea it cute!! And Panzer is a cute name!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is one stunning "little" thing. Congrats!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

You should name him Biscuit! lol that's the first thing that came to mind, because he looks like a big dog, huge but gentle and playful!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

He is a looker! I hope he works out for you. 

I always thought the name "Cogs" would be interesting for a Clydesdale. I'm not sure why. 

I'll try to think of more names. But I'd suggest on waiting until you've actually bought him to pick out a name. When I was trying to buy my first horse I made a verrbal agreement to buy a horse that I renamed from "Biscuit" to "Dune" (sorry, but I'm not a big fan of the name "Biscuit") and the owner ended up selling him out from under me. I was 16 at the time and got really emotionally attached because I had already named him. Now I wish I never had, because I love the name "Dune" and want to use it someday but I almost feel like that would be unfair to that horse.

That probably won't happen with you. But I still feel like it's best to wait.

Jubilee


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Hes Lovely! 

I like the name Baretok, and then you could have the show name baretok the magnifienct. idk i just love that name 


Hope you get him  hes a looker


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Thor is a cool name too... or Zeus.

Jubilee


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

BarneyBabby said:


> I love that name Duke!! ......to bad I have a saddlebred named duke. Haha!
> I like the tank Idea it cute!! And Panzer is a cute name!


 
How about "Earl"! :lol:

Earl and Duke!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i have one more name:Ace.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, he looks really sweet. He's so cute!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

shona&Fizzi said:


> Hes Lovely!
> 
> I like the name Baretok, and then you could have the show name baretok the magnifienct. idk i just love that name
> 
> ...


Baretok? How would you say that?


I love everyone's names! Keep them comeing! I have a few names listed down. I type it later.

I am going to go see him next week. He's a good 5 hours away which I don't mind to drive but I would be driveing with a trailer because if I do want him I am not coming back then driving back a few days later. Just not happening so I am taking the lazy way. Plus, I would be driveing alone if I did it this weekend and I just shudder at the thought of pulling aroud a 2000+ pound horse by myself so I'm taking the coward way and calling up Dad to do it. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would be nervous about hauling him by myself too. I hope that you decide to get him, he is a beauty. I would call my dad too. LOL


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

ok i think this is my last request hehe, ok how bout ''tonka''?


----------

